# Spanish



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

How do they test you on your knowledge of Spanish if you put down you speak Spanish? I know enough to carry a basic conversation but wouldn't say I'm fluent. I got rosetta stone as a gift not too long ago so that should help but I'm wondering how much you are expected to know if you claim you speak it before I put that down on the civil service test I want to know if I speak enough. Thanks.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I always checked off that I spoke spanish but it never came up on interviews. I took it in HS, college, and the academy. It was invaluable both on the street and in the booking phone call area.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

Yea I plan on learning as much as possible regardless as the number of spanish speakers is not going down, I just don't want to go to whatever the test is and look like an idiot because I don't know enough.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

if it is done properly then you would have to sit dow with a person one on one and have a conversation in Spanish.


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Go ahead and threat to take away their EBT card, you will hear shit come out of their mouths that is not sold in books. And very well could save your bacon one day. Good luck, amigo!


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

263FPD said:


> if it is done properly then you would have to sit dow with a person one on one and have a conversation in Spanish.


 That makes sense, thank you. Do you have the conversation with an officer from the department or is it a CS thing?



Mozzarella said:


> Go ahead and threat to take away their EBT card, you will hear shit come out of their mouths that is not sold in books. And very well could save your bacon one day. Good luck, amigo!


 True! I've heard the stories of officers I know who pull over guys who insist they don't speak a lick of english but then the second the bracelets come out you'd think they wrote the merriam webster dictionary.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> That makes sense, thank you. Do you have the conversation with an officer from the department or is it a CS thing?


My PD would actually hire a "Speaker" if you will, to conduct the testing. As far as the CS, I really have no answer for you, sorry bro.


----------



## maci01 (Feb 8, 2011)

I was told by a friend that his friend (a good source I know) had to conduct an additional 5 minute interview with a Spanish speaker, who asked the same questions he was asked in English.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

maci01 said:


> I was told by a friend that his friend (a good source I know) had to conduct an additional 5 minute interview with a Spanish speaker, who asked the same questions he was asked in English.


Let's see here... So were told by your friend, that his friend and, his friend probably made that shit up


----------



## maci01 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow your powers of investigation are incredible! How do I go about becoming a detective?


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone can check it off and know how to say "Hola"! But you will look pretty stupid/pathetic/retarded/_____(insert your own word) if they bring it up during an interview. Good way to lose an opportunity.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Off topic, I find it to be utterly weird to see an oriental person speak perfect english. It just doesn't "look" right. I don't know why?


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

Sam1974 said:


> Off topic, I find it to be utterly weird to see an oriental person speak perfect english. It just doesn't "look" right. I don't know why?


lmfao!

like the old bruce lee movies?


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

47turksinajar said:


> lmfao!
> 
> like the old bruce lee movies?


Oh it's GOWZIIIIIIIIIWAAAAAAAA

yea like that! lmfao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Perras hablan Ingles...


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Si usted no habla Inglés, a continuación, obtener el infierno fuera de nuestro país.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

¡Toque mi mono! !!!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Bésame el culo!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

¡Zurre a su vagabundo es más similar!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Press 1 for English.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

cc3915 said:


> Bésame el culo!


Figures this is the only one I didn't need translator for.


----------

